# Mtbr Lights Shootout Update



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

It's finally coming out starting today. The Lux Measurement page has been updated:
http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/lights-shootout-light-meter-measurements/

The Beam Pattern Photos and indidvidual light reviews will start getting published today. Look for them on this page:
http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/category/lights-shootout/

fc


----------



## Cannonhead (Apr 23, 2004)

..and not a minute too soon...I'm about to pull the trigger on an Exposure system (2009 joystick and endurance), but would love to see the updated results to see if I should take another direction.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

What no video report about the Exposure Maxx D?


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

You need to update your chart, the HIDTech should specify Lumen8r model (Triple) and price, its $415 or 455 AUD (depending on battery) which includes GST and free shipping, so its really $369 or $405 AUD for non-AU residents (they don't pay GST) which is much significantly cheaper than the competition. Depending on your payment service, expect to pay 2-3% in currency changing fees to arrive at the delivered cost. The USD is very strong right now, so you get the most for the least.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Holy crap, I didn't even know Exposure had a new Enduro MaXx-D out. That's insane!

I love my Enduro Maxx that I bought almost exactly one year ago, and it's fantastic.

I can't even fathom why you'd need 960 Lumens over the standard Enduro MaXx's 720 Lumens.

But some people just need more, I supposed.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Resist said:


> What no video report about the Exposure Maxx D?


Video... tempting. Then I wouldn't have to write so much.

How is your Maxx D so far?

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

syadasti said:


> You need to update your chart, the HIDTech should specify Lumen8r model (Triple) and price, its $415 or 455 AUD (depending on battery) which includes GST and free shipping, so its really $369 or $405 AUD for non-AU residents (they don't pay GST) which is much significantly cheaper than the competition. Depending on your payment service, expect to pay 2-3% in currency changing fees to arrive at the delivered cost. The USD is very strong right now, so you get the most for the least.


Good info. I will look into it. That pricing looks like a moving target though with the exchange rates.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Holy crap, I didn't even know Exposure had a new Enduro MaXx-D out. That's insane!
> 
> I love my Enduro Maxx that I bought almost exactly one year ago, and it's fantastic.
> 
> ...


There's a very good reason for the MaXx D... beam width. It is significantly wider and is quite a bit more usable at high speed.

fc


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

francois said:


> Video... tempting. Then I wouldn't have to write so much.
> 
> How is your Maxx D so far?


Well you did do a short video about other Exposure Maxx lights.

I really like my Maxx D so far, it's lighter than I thought it would be. I don't understand why the rear end cap stamping isn't aligned correctly though, mine is upside down. Seems like this is something the company could have easily controlled during construction of the lights.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

francois said:


> Good info. I will look into it. That pricing looks like a moving target though with the exchange rates.
> 
> fc


It would be most fair to list all lights in the same currency (USD) and then just put a footnote as most readers are too lazy to read the details and will pass up the great value simply because they think its $415 or 450 dollars rather than around $250 or 300 USD - ie much cheaper than the competition. Most of the other brands also don't including shipping in their prices either (though the CC exchange fee makes that difference about half as much).

Its not a moving target if you list in AUD and explain check www.xe.com for current exchange rates. The 2-3% conversion fee is also fixed by your credit card company (I assume paypal also charges for it, not sure though?).


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

> *Francosis* wrote: ( * about the HIDtech Lumen8R ).....Good info. I will look into it. That pricing looks like a moving target though with the exchange rates.


Just give us the price in AUD and let us do the conversion. In the Lux shoot out, did you use the Triple version or the Quad Cree R-2 of the HIDtech Lumen8R ?? Wow!...I am really impressed with the* Light On! 900* If it had a low and flash setting it would be almost perfect. Only two hours on high but WOW..is it Freaking bright or what! The BR Lights C2K is Awesome as well although it is much warmer in color. I can't find the link though that shows what this light looks like. ( edit: BR Lights link > http://www.brlights.com/index.html ) I wonder what LED they are using...MC-E K bin?


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Just give us the price in AUD and let us do the conversion. In the Lux shoot out, did you use the Triple version or the Quad Cree R-2 of the HIDtech Lumen8R ??


Its the triple with Lipo. AUD would mislead if everything else is in USD as some people will miss the note (thats why you don't see any experiments were tables have mixed measurement units - bad/misleading format - really basic stuff they teach you in science class in grade school). There does need to be a note about the battery options as almost all the other brands use the cheaper lion batteries.



> Wow!...I am really impressed with the* Light On! 900* If it had a low and flash setting it would be almost perfect. Only two hours on high but WOW..is it Freaking bright or what! The BR Lights C2K is Awesome as well although it is much warmer in color. I can't find the link though that shows what this light looks like. ( edit: BR Lights link > http://www.brlights.com/index.html ) I wonder what LED they are using...MC-E K bin?


Light On! has two modes (50% and 100%) - http://lightonlights.com/product/ - note it uses standard protected 18650 cells - that means you can buy a spare set (or replacement cells) from DX for $20! FYI, the dial based control is on the battery holder. More info.

BR Lights uses MCE K bin - sorry no link but I emailed them about it about a month ago or so. The beamshots here look more blue, maybe it was a fluke?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

syadasti said:


> Its the triple with Lipo. AUD would mislead if everything else is in USD as some people will miss the note (thats why you don't see any experiments were tables have mixed measurement units - bad/misleading format - really basic stuff they teach you in science class in grade school). There does need to be a note about the battery options as almost all the other brands use the cheaper lion batteries.
> 
> Light On! has two modes (50% and 100%) - http://lightonlights.com/product/ - note it uses standard protected 18650 cells - that means you can buy a spare set (or replacement cells) from DX for $20! FYI, the dial based control is on the battery holder. More info.
> 
> BR Lights uses MCE K bin - sorry no link but I emailed them about it about a month ago or so. * The beamshots here look more blue, maybe it was a fluke?*


Check your link again. The* BR Lights C2K* is very white. The photos of the bluer ones look to be different models. I think by next year you are going to see more two x MC-E lights being made. 1000 widely dispersed lumens makes an Awesome bar light.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Check your link again. The* BR Lights C2K* is very white. The photos of the bluer ones look to be different models. I think by next year you are going to see more two x MC-E lights being made. 1000 widely dispersed lumens makes an Awesome bar light.


I meant the brlights beamshot K looks bluer than the backyard K photo on mtbr, it looks yellow when you compare them.

Answer from BRlights:



> They were taken with different cameras with different white balance settings. Also the shots on our site were taken facing a white wall, outdoor shots are going to tend to reflect a bit more yellow than a flat white wall (especially considering our shot is white balanced for the wall). If you compare the indoor C2.1-H shots from our blog to the ones on MTBR you'll notice it looks more yellow in the MTBR shots as well for the same reason. The C2-K has a lot less blue tint to the light color and approximates daylight much better. The MTBR shots are a good representation of what to expect when using the C2-K outdoors.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

I'll do the other graphs later.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Where did you get $430 for the Exposure Maxx D? Try $399 and currently $349 on sale.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

Francois, I'm wondering if you're including the Lupine Tesla in this new review. If not, You should


----------



## sghound (Sep 24, 2008)

wow the AYUPs have awesome runtime-weight figures!

francois, 
i noticed that ayups are now 320 lumens instead of the 280 u've listed.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Thank you for all the corrections and suggestions so far.

I just got the Tesla in my greedy little hands. I'll find one of them Cygolites too.

fc


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

francois said:


> I just got the Tesla in my greedy little hands.
> 
> fc


nice!! :thumbsup: I think is a good option from Lupine, specially since the medium setting is really good and gives you 9 hours!! I love mine


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

2009 beam patterns added:
http://www.mtbr.com/beamcomparisoncrx.aspx

Ayup and Dinotte 400L reviews are up.
http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/category/lights-shootout/

fc


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

Francois, I checked the beamshots and the Seca looks really dim, are you sure it was on the high beam?
Another surprise is the BR Lights C2K, which looks almost as bright as the 30W HID (does it in reality?). Competition is really heating up. Nice ;-)


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Again, where do you get that the Exposure Maxx D cost $430? Its regular price is only $399.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

radirpok said:


> Francois, I checked the beamshots and the Seca looks really dim, are you sure it was on the high beam?
> Another surprise is the BR Lights C2K, which looks almost as bright as the 30W HID (does it in reality?). Competition is really heating up. Nice ;-)


Good observations.

I will reshoot the Seca tonight with the Lupine Tesla just to triple check. I've ridden a bit with the Seca and it does seem brighter than that. It might camera shy.

The BR Lights is interesting. It uses the new Cree lights with 4 LEDs in each circuit/reflector. So effectively, there's 8 LEDs in that thing. Run time goes down to 2.25 hours. The color is warmer than the rest too.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Resist said:


> Again, where do get that the Exposure Maxx D cost $430? Its regular price is only $399.


I'll fix that.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Ok, the Light and Motion Seca photo was indeed wrong. It was not on the highest setting.

Here's the corrected photo.

From 12-16-2008 lights

Here's the Lupine Tesla photo as well. 

From 12-16-2008 lights

fc


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice job Francois!:thumbsup:


----------



## NoBalance (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow, BR Lights with 1000 lumens, nice. And an upgrade from the previous model (410 lumens) to the 1000 is only $100 (email from BR Lights).

I've been happy with my light set, though havent used them hardly as often as I'd expected.


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

*TriNewt*



francois said:


> 2009 beam patterns added:
> http://www.mtbr.com/beamcomparisoncrx.aspx
> 
> Ayup and Dinotte 300 reviews are up.
> ...


What do you think of the Niterider TriNewt system? 
1.Value 
2. Beam
3. Overall appeal

Thanks.


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

*Thank You*



francois said:


> My review is here.
> http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/niteri...niterider-trinewt-niterider-trinewt-wireless/
> 
> The system is very rugged, a bit heavy. The beam pattern is nice and wide.
> ...


Thanks for all the info:thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

norcalchico said:


> What do you think of the Niterider TriNewt system?
> 1.Value
> 2. Beam
> 3. Overall appeal
> ...


My review is here.
http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/niteri...niterider-trinewt-niterider-trinewt-wireless/

The system is very rugged, a bit heavy. The beam pattern is nice and wide.

fc


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Come on Francois do a video review on the Exposure Maxx D, like you did with their other lights.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

There are too many options. Someone decide for me


----------



## hidtechnologies (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote from Paypal website re currency fees.

** If your transaction involves a currency conversion, it will be completed at a retail foreign exchange rate determined by PayPal, which is adjusted regularly based on market conditions. This exchange rate includes a 2.5% spread above the wholesale exchange rate at which PayPal obtains foreign currency, and the spread is retained by PayPal. The specific exchange rate that applies to your multiple currency transaction will be displayed at the time of the transaction.



syadasti said:


> It would be most fair to list all lights in the same currency (USD) and then just put a footnote as most readers are too lazy to read the details and will pass up the great value simply because they think its $415 or 450 dollars rather than around $250 or 300 USD - ie much cheaper than the competition. Most of the other brands also don't including shipping in their prices either (though the CC exchange fee makes that difference about half as much).
> 
> Its not a moving target if you list in AUD and explain check www.xe.com for current exchange rates. The 2-3% conversion fee is also fixed by your credit card company (I assume paypal also charges for it, not sure though?).


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Dinotte 800L and Exposure MaXx D reviews are up:
http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/category/lights-shootout/


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

NiteFLUX Photon Max got for $280 and sweet light!


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

Francois, You only have $300 to spend, what light to buy for trail riding?


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

Good to see the updates are coming thick and fast. Are you still planning to test the IBLAAST 2 and also maybe the Hope 4 LED.


----------



## markyboy1980 (Sep 20, 2008)

Just wondering, but is the Airbike Everlight SL2 P7 going to get reviewed too?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

hidtechnologies said:


> Quote from Paypal website re currency fees.
> 
> ** If your transaction involves a currency conversion, it will be completed at a retail foreign exchange rate determined by PayPal, which is adjusted regularly based on market conditions. This exchange rate includes a 2.5% spread above the wholesale exchange rate at which PayPal obtains foreign currency, and the spread is retained by PayPal. The specific exchange rate that applies to your multiple currency transaction will be displayed at the time of the transaction.


As to what was posted by syadasti...



> Originally Posted by syadasti
> ... The 2-3% conversion fee is also fixed by your credit card company (I assume paypal also charges for it, not sure though?).


When I purchased my HID tech Lumen8R I had no idea I was going to be charged a fee from my credit card company for the currency conversion ( $25 USD ) ...Besides being a complete surprise.. ...It definitely took a bit of the sweetness off the deal I thought I was getting. But the thing that *issed me off the most is that it makes no sense. It is an electronic transaction. Everything is handled electronically. This is like being charged $10 for using your ATM card at a bank that's not your own. :madmax:


----------



## hidtechnologies (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi All,
HIDTechnologies is open to all transactions to give customers the best deals.
If anyone can think of a better way then I am happy to hear it.
Paypal, Western Union, Telegraphic Transfer (probably the cheapest as it does not incur exchange rate costs but may cost you $10-20 for the transfer) etc

Another option
If someone acts as a US agent who can take financial transactions for me, receive commision and then pass the money across in one transaction once a month.

I have also sent Francis a Lumen8r-LED Quad. 1000 lumens of light. He should receive before Christmas.

Daniel
HIDTechnologies



Cat-man-do said:


> As to what was posted by syadasti...
> 
> When I purchased my HID tech Lumen8R I had no idea I was going to be charged a fee from my credit card company for the currency conversion ( $25 USD ) ...Besides being a complete surprise.. ...It definitely took a bit of the sweetness off the deal I thought I was getting. But the thing that *issed me off the most is that it makes no sense. It is an electronic transaction. Everything is handled electronically. This is like being charged $10 for using your ATM card at a bank that's not your own. :madmax:


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> But the thing that *issed me off the most is that it makes no sense. It is an electronic transaction. Everything is handled electronically. This is like being charged $10 for using your ATM card at a bank that's not your own. :madmax:


Anyone who travels or buys from overseas is familiar with exchange rates. Credit cards usually charge the lowest fees (some are zero, see articles below). Next up is banks which have posted buy and sell tables in their windows or lobby. Worst are third party exchangers (you see them at airports and tourist traps).

Even with those exchange fees there isn't much competition at the price you'd pay for the HIDTech, it surpasses many charging almost twice as much. Its also well below sales tax - a lot of people buy those rip off mainstream light systems at their LBS. The price also includes international shipping so really the system is even cheaper - most of the prices posted in the roundup are without shipping.

Here are a few articles:

http://www.usatoday.com/money/perfi/columnist/block/2007-06-04-exchange_N.htm

http://www.flyerguide.com/wiki/index.php/Credit/Debit/ATM_Cards_and_Foreign_Exchange


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

NiteFLUX Photon Max my man

http://www.geomangear.com/index.php...oducts_id=81&zenid=gcrtu7ccqvttgtfkko4dit5e16


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 18, 2008)

Can you guys review the Cygolite Mitycross as it seems like a good night but is very cheap only 190( its only 30 more than the rover) for a 350lumen light with a lion battery that last 3,5 hours or this is what the manufacture says at least.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

hidtechnologies said:


> Hi All,
> HIDTechnologies is open to all transactions to give customers the best deals.
> If anyone can think of a better way then I am happy to hear it.
> Paypal, Western Union, Telegraphic Transfer (probably the cheapest as it does not incur exchange rate costs but may cost you $10-20 for the transfer) etc
> ...


I don't know how good Paypal's exchange rates are, but at least if the buyer uses Paypal, the charge appears on their credit card in the local currency. As mentioned elsewhere, paypal publishes its exchange rates daily, and they usually appear on the transaction screen. This is particularly useful if a bank has a high foreign currency fee.

Tim


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

norcalchico said:


> Francois, You only have $300 to spend, what light to buy for trail riding?


Because I like light weight, sleek design and a big beam pattern, I think I would stretch and go for the Exposure MaXx D at $349 on sale.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Seca, BR Lights C2-K, Light On 900, Trailtech are all up

http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/category/lights-shootout/


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

*Thanks*



francois said:


> Because I like light weight, sleek design and a big beam pattern, I think I would stretch and go for the Exposure MaXx D at $349 on sale.
> 
> fc


Thanks for the info!!


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

francois said:


> Because I like light weight, sleek design and a big beam pattern, I think I would stretch and go for the Exposure MaXx D at $349 on sale.
> 
> fc


And they sponsor this mtbr forum :skep:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

syadasti said:


> And they sponsor this mtbr forum :skep:


I think 10 of the light manufacturers sponsor this forum and the light sections of mtbr. So I guess I'm biased if I picked any of them.

Your comment is tasteless and tacky.

fc


----------



## sghound (Sep 24, 2008)

syadasti said:


> And they sponsor this mtbr forum :skep:


and your point is?


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Here are some of the graphs for this years review, I'm waiting for Francis to post the rest so I can fill in the missing data (weights, runtimes etc...) unless Francis wants to email/PM me that info prior to his review.









Claimed Lumens and Ambient LUX compared for each light, sorted from least to most. This year I used the L&M Seca as a reference, their lumens claims are (and have been) more modest and realistic compared to the marketing claims of other lights. (edit: as per sysdasti)









The Bang for your buck plot.









Runtime and weight - obviously still waiting for some more data.

(edit: as per sysdasti)


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

HIDTech has posted the official pricing for their light and francois updated, the old graph and new graphs are still wrong, its $305, not $455


----------



## smit0691 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Blackburn X8 Upgrade Experience*

Most users who have bought the Blackburn X8 system (including myself) have upgraded the LED emitters inside to get considerably better lumen output. This also affords the capable DIY-er of being able to upgrade the emitters in another year or two when the LED technology/efficacy has improved even more. It would be interesting to see test results for a Blackburn X8 system that has been upgraded to the Cree Q5 emitters, even if it doesn't get included in the official table. Here's my personal experience:

Got the Blackburn X8 system for Christmas - unfortunately there were two wide beam heads in the box instead of one wide and one spot. Purchase price was about USD150 (not the USD259 shown in the chart). Called support and told them about the issue - they shipped out a replacement lens. When I received the package, I found a complete replacement light head, so now I have two wide and one spot beam. With a spare battery, I can run both of the wide beams on the bars and the spot beam on my helmet.

From the factory, the Luxeon emitters inside are rated for about 75 lumens - giving me a potential 225 total lumens if I used all three at once. The Cree Q5 emitters I swapped in (about USD6/ea) are rated at 228 lumens, giving me a total 684 lumens if I used all three at once.

I'm new to the night riding, so I don't have any personal trail experience for comparison but I think I managed to get a good lux/$100 setup (assuming a linear claimed lumen to measured lux relationship)...basic X8 dual head system with Cree emitters would come in at around 15.96 lux/$100 (which is best on the bang for your buck plot) and with the purchase of the replacement battery pack and using all three light heads it winds up being even better at 19.34 lux/$100. Of course, this could vary if the measured lux of the Cree emitters winds up being different, but I think you get the picture.


----------



## Vienna1 (Nov 5, 2008)

francois said:


> Thank you for all the corrections and suggestions so far.
> 
> I just got the Tesla in my greedy little hands. I'll find one of them Cygolites too.
> 
> fc


I expect you report Trion600.
In this lights forum, there seems to be a person who claims it is damn light.
I would like to see comparison with another lights.


----------



## gizzardman (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I'm based in the U.K and am ready to buy my first set of lights. Can someone help me make my mind up... i'm torn between the Lupine Wilma 5 and the Exposure Maxx -D.

Any thoughts or has anyone used these???

Thanks guys


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

gizzardman said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm based in the U.K and am ready to buy my first set of lights. Can someone help me make my mind up... i'm torn between the Lupine Wilma 5 and the Exposure Maxx -D.
> 
> ...


What kind of riding you do? want it for bars or helmet? I have used a Wilma for over a year and now have also the Tesla (consider looking at it, also cheaper)
craftmanship is the best out there, support... I just ordered the 18 degree lens for the Wilma since I wanted more spill... I think I'm going to like it 
Wilma or any Lupine, recommended 100%


----------



## gizzardman (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply BBW you seem to be just the man i need to talk to as i'm torn between the Wilma and Tesla!
To be honest i was ready to pull the trigger on the Wilma but having checked out everything that's been said about them it seems that the Tesla throws out a wider and brighter light? Is this correct as the Wilma has more Lumens output.

Can you spare a little time and tell me the differences between the two?

Thanks


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

gizzardman said:


> Thanks for the reply BBW you seem to be just the man i need to talk to as i'm torn between the Wilma and Tesla!
> To be honest i was ready to pull the trigger on the Wilma but having checked out everything that's been said about them it seems that the Tesla throws out a wider and brighter light? Is this correct as the Wilma has more Lumens output.
> 
> Can you spare a little time and tell me the differences between the two?
> ...


Have you seen my post comparing them?
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=472419

The Tesla has more spill and a hot center spot that pierce through the night; it reaches very far.
The Wilma doesn't have that concentrated spot but doesn't have that much spill; it's like a tunnel of light.
The Tesla have 3 settings (High, medium and low). Medium gives you 9 hours of light and it is ALOT of light. The Wilma has more fancy setting adjustments (You can set the low beam to your liking)
I have the "old" 830lm Wilma and I don't really see difference in the light output between them. The Tesla is extremelly bright.

I just ordered the 18 degree lens for the Wilma since I love its color (gives such a nice contrast as a bar light) to see if I like it better as a bar light.

Both lights are different but amazing in their own way. If you like more spill, go with the Tesla.
PS: Flyer is selling his Wilma on the mtbr classifieds. He's a straight up guy, hell of a price also a very good option and you could get the 18 degree lens 
Let me know if you have any other question

good luck, you will love it


----------



## gizzardman (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info. BBN. I'm leaning more towards the Tesla as it's cheaper and seems to offer just as much as the WIlma if not more. I'd prefer the light to be bar mounted. Would that sway your decision? Also, could you tell me if the 'quality' of light from the Wilma is better/more pure than that of the Tesla. Sorry for these questions it's just that i'm struggling to se any reason in buying the Wilma. Am i missing something?

P.S I'll only be having one light, either bar or helmet.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

As 1 light, I will go more towards the Tesla. If you use it as a helmet, you have awesome reach with extreme spill to see to the sides. As a bar light, gives you a good punch with light just starting right in front of your tire.
The color of the Wilma is great (actually my favorite), very neutral white. the color of the Tesla is a little bit more cold (blueish) but is not noticeable if you don't run them side by side.
The tint that Lupine uses is awesome and gives you very good contrast plus it's very easy on your eyes.
As a bar light the Tesla gives more spill than the Wilma (at least with the regular 15 degree lens)

Tesla is an awesome light and has the spill that the Wilma doesn't with its 15 degree lens. Tesla is not "short" of anything in my opinion, you'll be happy


----------



## gizzardman (Feb 7, 2008)

BBW; Thanks for the advice mate, i've just picked up the Lupine Tesla, small and beautiful the exact opposite of the mrs! :nono: I've never ever done any trail riding at night so i'm chomping at the bit to put them to use. I'll keep you posted as and when....


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

No problem man! you will enjoy it:thumbsup: 
Happy trails!!!


----------



## bikecop (May 20, 2004)

markyboy1980 said:


> Just wondering, but is the Airbike Everlight SL2 P7 going to get reviewed too?


looks like that would make a good helmet light. it's light enough. too bad no helmet mount is offered.


----------



## ESank (Jul 3, 2008)

francois said:


> Seca, BR Lights C2-K, Light On 900, Trailtech are all up
> 
> http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/category/lights-shootout/


Francois, I wish you would review the trailtech M11. It's a much better light for mountain biking. Much smaller and lighter, and the lighting difference is negligible. My buddy bought one of those M16's and it is heavier than the M11 and the battery doesn't last as long.

For the price, the M11 is one of the best lights out there, IMO. Out of the 5 guys I ride with, 3 of us have one, and all of us are very happy with the performance and especially the price. 13W for under $300! I only paid $230 for mine. :eekster: Let's see any of the big brands top that.


----------



## yeschiro (Aug 15, 2007)

ESank said:


> Francois, I wish you would review the trailtech M11. It's a much better light for mountain biking. Much smaller and lighter, and the lighting difference is negligible. My buddy bought one of those M16's and it is heavier than the M11 and the battery doesn't last as long.
> 
> For the price, the M11 is one of the best lights out there, IMO. Out of the 5 guys I ride with, 3 of us have one, and all of us are very happy with the performance and especially the price. 13W for under $300! I only paid $230 for mine. :eekster:  Let's see any of the big brands top that.


I agree. The M11 rocks. I couldn't find any other HID even close to this price range for the same quality. I couldn't even find any quality Halogen around the same price range. I wouldn't go with the M16 as battery life becomes an issue on rides over 1.5-2 hrs:nono: . M11 is getting closer to 4 hours. M16 is _unnecessarily_ brighter. I ride with the M11 as my only light and don't have to slow down. If you are shopping around for HID, I would definitely recommed checking out the M11.:thumbsup:

BTW - I have no connection to TrailTech, I just ride with one.


----------

